# HEY Fresh Fish n bout ready to go online..



## Saundu (Feb 1, 2017)

I have a few questions about new hobby. I have been building my groom for about a month in a half. 

I have had my electrician over and we dedicated two circuits to each room 120W I think...not 240. Is that right I know the lesser wattage is what we installed. 

The room's are Veg 5 X 6 X 8 and flower 7 X 7 & 9. I have two T 5's for the veg which has a small slider window....2 X 3. (which I am using currently to ventilate my crop. It is winter here in the NW so very cold so a quick burp is what I have been using. (This I will explain later) so far I plan on installing the  vortex 8 inch fan and ventilation out of the house this coming Monday with ventilation connected to both rooms. 
Question #1: is full speed ventilation VORTEX FAN going to be required? or will half work? as I have the dimmer. Full speed sounds like a dam high powered vacuum from insulated sound proof walls.
I have heard the people build a sound proof box around their fan to dim the noise..my buddy says this will shorten the life of the fan and create heat. 
Your thoughts? 
I plan on doing a SCROG sea of green as it appears these can produce fantastic results. So I have been told and read. 
I plan on going the organic method as it seems cheap and there is a bigger margin of error when applying nutrients as I tend to get stoned and get creative. 
Question: What is your favorite method of telling if your plants are watered appropriately? 
So I have been acquiring some earth juice ferts like catalyst and grow and got me some unsulphured molasses. 
Question: I like the organic tea with alfalfa and earth juice supplements. Your thoughts for the indoor organic grower? 

I have found a reasonably priced supply store that is much cheaper than others. Dam they're expensive. 

**All right amateur hour confession**
I finished veg room first with only two four inch ventilation tubes to bottom basement to cool room with a couple small fans. I then turned on my new 1000W HPS and Approximately 15 hours later I return and see my entire crop in complete dehydration...crop is 14 12 inch with one 16 inch plant dying....air temp was unimaginable...it was HOTT
So I quickly water and spritz and turn off light to cool the room with a wide open NW winter window. 

They survived but it set em back A LOT! I am an amateur with lots to learn feel free to offer advice or yell at me or slap me or encourage me. 
Well I almost "killed em all" like the mettalica song?


----------



## Kraven (Feb 1, 2017)

These are the fans i run, get a temp gauge and try to keep the room lights off between 65-75ish and the lights on you will need no more than a 10 degree temp swing....so you turn the lights on and you will have to adjust the fans down over a few days till you get odor / temp control and the lowest amount of fan noise.....you can stand right next to my room exhaust and barely hear them running....all they need to do is exchange the room air with fresh air and also control temp/ odor....running them any faster is a waste imho.


http://growershouse.com/hyper-fan-8in-710-cfm


----------



## Kraven (Feb 1, 2017)

As far as organic's.....I'm not the cat to discuss that with..... might need to talk to one of them real pharmers


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 1, 2017)

First, scrog and sea of green are 2 entirely different growing methods.  You either grow scrog OR sea of green.  They are entirely different growing methods.

Organics will not be easier and it is just as easy to screw up a grow with organic nutrients as it is any other method.  I would encourage you to not get too creative before you have the basics down.  I personally find _true_ organics to be the hardest growing method.

How high you have to run the fan will take trial and error.  You are going to want to exchange the air in your space at least once  minute and also control the heat.  I am assuming when you speak about having a "dimmer", that you mean a fan speed controller, a you do not want to use a regular rheostat on a vortex fan?

I am concerned that you do not have nearly enough light for your spaces.  What is the size of your T5s?  Also 1 1000W HPS is not enough light for 49 sq ft.  

Lastly, give your space several trial runs before you ever put any plants into the space.  And then check on them frequently through the day.


----------



## Dan789 (Feb 1, 2017)

Saundu, on the electricians two 120 volt circuits might be ok for your two spaces, unless you add more fixtures.  For example with one 1000 watt hps, that's about it for one circuit as 1000/120= 8.3 amps, don't know what you've got but on a 15 amp circuit for example, the max is 12 amps or 1440 watts continuous load. Give your electrician a call, double check what electrical loads you want to run with him as you could need more circuits.  

Don't know how many tubes your T5 has but mine draws 480 watts for an eight tube T5.  
Between you two (yourself and the electrician) after adding all of your load wattages you'll have a better idea of how to proceed on just the electrical element of your endeavor.  

Good luck, you've got plenty of work to do, abide by the national electrical code (NEC) to minimize the danger of burning your place down.


----------

